# These dogs are heroes. They are also Pit Bulls.



## ericwd9 (Jun 13, 2014)

I have liked every pit bull I have known, well. Many never show the fratricidal nature of their breed. But when they do it is never good.
Eric


----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

I read the stories and I'm still crying over it ! These dogs are amazing. It's not the dog or the breed, it's the human behind them that's the problem.


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

I love heroic dog stories! Pit bulls are not my favorite breed, but I wouldn't mind having one on my side in a dangerous situation.


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

And what's weird Mfmst is that they're not typically the best guard dogs or watch dogs because they really love people. But I think in these situations, it was obvious that the person was there to do harm.

Dechi...absolutely. They have been so popular that bybs come out of the wood work to breed anything... dogs that have lousy temperaments and then they sell them to a lot of thugs who in turn mistreat them. It's like any breed that becomes extremely fad-like/popular. There are too many and the odds of some awful ones go up. Of course, they were bred to fight animals. But they should not be human aggressive when bred and raised right. And in fact, even some that are mistreated and get adopted turn out to be fine. I've known several and they'd no sooner turn into a killing machine than my Poodle. I've known a couple who were used in fighting rings, were all scarred up and they had no desire to fight with other dogs, much less humans. They want to please their humans _so much_ that they'll do what they're asked. They were culled if they ever showed one iota of human aggression when they were being developed and fighting in the ring. So, they only bred human lovers. It's in recent years that poor practices have been picking up I believe. 

Some are dog aggressive, some aren't. My daughter use to have a friend who rescued them and wound up keeping some. If it weren't for that dog aggressive tendency, I'd have one because they're so incredibly loyal, people pleasing and people loving, have a high tolerance for a lot of things. (when they're not those few that turn out badly) But I already dealt with dog-dog aggression/reactivity with my Doberman and it's a pita. I wouldn't want to chance it. 

Anyhow, I do believe there's a lot of misunderstanding about these dogs. And wanted to show these touching stories and to show that yes, there are also very lovely Pit Bulls still in the midst of the bad stories and undeserved rep.

This is just an excerpt of the article linked if anyone wants to read it. I didn't really intend to make this into a debate or anything. But came across those touching stories. I don't believe in discrimination of humans and I don't believe in it for dogs either. I do think that the law needs to originate with the owners or dangerous dogs, whatever their breed. 



> “It turns out that pit bulls are, in fact, absolutely the same as all dogs,” argues Dr. Karen Overall, a veterinary behaviorist and researcher in the psychiatry department at the University of Pennsylvania School of Medicine – Philadelphia. She bases her views on her own genetic research. What’s more, this summer the Supreme Court of Alabama ruled there is no genetic evidence identifying pit bulls as inherently any more dangerous than other dogs.
> 
> According to recent testing of 122 dog breeds by the American Temperament Testing Society, pit bulls achieved a passing rate 83.9 per cent of the time. Golden retrievers ranked 83.2 per cent, beagles at 78.2 per cent, and standard schnauzers, a surprisingly low 63.5 per cent.
> 
> ...


----------



## Nicofreako (Aug 19, 2013)

Well - I got my teary-eyes on for the day  Such sweet stories. Thanks.


----------



## BorderKelpie (Dec 3, 2011)

Over the years, I have had 4 pit bull or pit bull crosses either as personal pets or fosters. i adore the breed, they are fun and have such enthusiasm. Never did I experience dog or human aggression from any of them and one (my first - Bryndi) slept with my three legged rabbit. Never had issues with them attacking other animals at all. They were some of the easiest dogs to train, second only to my poodles. Love the dogs as a whole - the usual owners, though, not so much. :/

My only issue, besides the stupid stereotyping, was that short hair, it makes me itch. That's why I have to have softer coated dogs. My DD's chihuahua makes me break out in a rash every time he sneaks under the covers with me.


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

> I do think that the law needs to originate with the owners or dangerous dogs, whatever their breed.


 The word,_ or_ was a typo...meant to write _of._ 

BK...I didn't know that...that you use to have Pitties. Nice that you experienced that.

I know what you mean Nico...me too.


----------

